# What kinds of paint and clay can I use in an enclosure?



## CubbySetsFire (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, I got a double whammy here lol I was wondering...

a.) Is there any type of Air dry clay or home oven bake that can be used to make objects (if painted) inside an enclosure that requires light to moderate misting? 

b.) What kind(s) of paint are safe to use on objects inside an enclosure that a mantis will be in contact with? 

I had some ideas for some handmade enclosures and I’d like to create in various sizes as my mantids grow. I’m not sure what types of paint are exactly safe though, I didn’t know if mantids are  particularly sensitive to this or not. Also,  I’m willing to get anything special if i had to. I just don’t want to irritate or poison them. I’d like to stay on the cheaper side of things if possible, but just not if its at the expense of them. (I have Giant African and Giant Asian if thats of any relevance to the subject) 

Any advice is appreciated on either topic


----------



## LAME (Aug 14, 2016)

You can use the craft paints at Wal-Mart that sell for 98 cents. They're all safe, pet and child friendly. but I would always seal (clear coat) whatever your painting.

Paint brand: Apple barn.

Sealant: one safe route is modpodge, I use the matte finish type when I'm building my beardies new platforms and such. However they make an outdoor type as well (which I have not used yet... but it should withstand. It is made for outdoors after all.)


----------



## LAME (Aug 14, 2016)

This video may give you a few helpful ideas. Hope it helps


----------



## CosbyArt (Aug 18, 2016)

Just about anything should work fine once it has a chance to fully cure/dry this includes craft paints, various clay (if it is toxic you will know as you will have to have special gloves/mask etc), etc.

This includes some things that are toxic while wet, before becoming inert (non-toxic) once dry, like the expanding spray foam and such. The only real trick is to let your material fully setup/cure/harden completely (some may take months) and if you are still worried let it age somewhere in your house (closet, attic, basement, etc) to ensure it is fully cured. I did that myself to a custom made background (for nearly a year, to cure then I forgot about it) and have no issues even with plants on it now.

Mod Podge works great for many things, and handles frequently water (I just would not submerge it). Just have a look around your local craft stores for more ideas and materials as there are many.


----------

